# **FREE T-SHIRT with Purchase of a GermanAutoParts.com Gift Card**



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

For a complete listing of products available for your application please visit our website at www.germanautoparts.com 


 

* Now through the end of December receive a FREE T-SHIRT with the purchase of a GermanAutoParts.com Gift Card.* 

Please note: $50 min gift card, limit one shirt per customer. 
Include your shirt size and style preference in the special instructions box during checkout and we will do our best to satisfy your request.


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## Germanautoparts.com (Oct 18, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------

